

Whe Power users are going to be the 80 percent - yuri41
http://christophh.net/2011/11/04/we-are-going-to-be-the-80-percent/

======
dagw
I disagree with his quote that 80% of people use computers for only web
browsing, email,simple office work and to hear music and see videos. I don't
know anybody for whom that is true.

80% of people use computers to do those things and one more little thing not
covered on that list. And that one more thing is different for all of them.
For some it's plotting courses for their next sailing trip, for some it's
designing sewing patterns, for others it's some heavy obscure spreadsheet
calculations or checking building plans in their GIS software and so forth and
so on. Basically a tablet that only let you do web browsing, email,simple
office work and hear music and see videos won't replace a computer for
anybody.

See also <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000020.html>

~~~
yuri41
First, a tablet doesn't let you just do those things.

I made the "80%" up, but the list should only capture what most of the people
most of the time do with their computers. If you want to do the one more
thing, there will always be more software for that, also for your tablet.

My point is that Tablets are the new _personal_ computer and what we knew as
PC before is now going to be the _workstation_.

------
tariqk
Well, you can’t do complex office tasks on tablets yet, I think. Anything that
requires you to input a lot of text input still can't be done well on tablets.
That includes any serious amount of writing.

Unless someone here already does their writing on tablets...

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
The iPad has Numbers and Pages for office software. It's written with the iPad
in mind and allows for a great deal productivity.

~~~
tariqk
Really. So you can write academic material on it, with the inclusion of
bibliographic information? You can outline a novel and write it? You can
create process documentation and tie it with graphing tools and charts and
spreadsheets and tables?

Because I don't think your definition of "great deal of productivity" jives
with mine...

